# My rabbit won't eat pellets?



## SRGBUGS (May 6, 2011)

I have a Cinnamon Rabbit who I got from the rescue about 1-2 weeks ago and all he eats is hay. I have him on Peter's Timothy hay, he's showing no signs of malnourishment or anything like that (poop is fine), but he doesn't eat his pellets. I give him alfalfa slim stix for treats, so I guess he should go on Alfalfa-based pellets or veggies? Or is this just common in all rabbits? BTW, the pellets are Kay-tee forti-diet for juvenile rabbits. He's about 10 months old.


----------



## kirst3buns (May 9, 2011)

If you know anyone else with rabbits, I suggest asking for a small amount of pellets to see if maybe he prefers a different brand. Does he eat any veggies? I would introduce them in smaller quantities at first. I would worry that the hay isn't meeting all his nutrition needs. At 10 months old, you could try timothy pellets. Alfalfa is generally used for younger rabbits.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 9, 2011)

If you don't have friends who can help you try different pellets like kirst3buns suggested, you could always try contacting the companies by e-mail or phone and requesting sample packs to see if your bunny will eat any of those.


----------



## SRGBUGS (May 9, 2011)

He doesn't eat veggies.I tried the hand-feeding method and mixing it in with his hay so now he's eating the pellets along with it, but I will try switching to timothy-based pellets thanks!!


----------



## BlondiesBunnies (May 9, 2011)

If nothing else works, you can soak the food pellets in a little bit of water. Just so that they're soft. I do that for my baby bunnies that aren't eating. I think it would be the same for older rabbits. If that doesn't work, I would get some timothy based pellets since he is over 7 months old. Alfalfa is for bunnies under 7 months. Hope this helped! :biggrin:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 9, 2011)

I reccomend trying a this gourmet rabbit food that I buy from Barbie Browns Bunnies. I have a very pickky Flemish and this is the one pellet that he just dug into and absolutly loves. He was not really eating his previous diet and needed to put on some weight. I switched (slowly) to this brand which is her own mix. Before I was using Templeton which contains lot of salt and can falsify weight because of the bloating the salt causes with the Templeton. All of the bunnies that have switched loooove it. I also through in some steel oats into his feed. Here is her link if you would like to take a look. She is really good at reccomending other stuff for your bunny. She is very educated and has raised rabbits for years. You can email her with any questions. I would also consider offering differnet types of hay and fresh at that. Not the stuff that comes pre packaged in pet stores. A local farm or even Barbi, she has the best fresh Hay that my bunnies LOOOVE!! They come in cute little mini bales and are priced very well. I give my bunnies 4 different kinds of her hay as well as her Wreaths. I would not give too much alfalfa.

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/catalog.htm


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2011)

Check with the rescue to find out what he was eating before he came to you if it was something different. The hay is great (especially fresh hay) but he will need more than that. Variety is great. 

I'd also try some fresh grass (pulled and not cut, and from areas not used by dogs or wildlife) and I'd keep trying various bits of veggies. 

I'd definitely avoid the Barbi Brown food. They have different goals for their rabbits. You really don't need to be conditioning flesh or putting on weight. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## fuzzylittlewabbit (May 9, 2011)

i have the opposite problem my bunny loves his pellets and isnt to interrested in the hay. Ive been trying to get him to eat more of it.. He might just be picky. Silly bunny. Good luck.


----------



## kirst3buns (May 11, 2011)

I would also try a wide variety of veggies and multiple times. My rabbit won't eat some veggies that others swear that their rabbits love. Apparently their tastes vary much like humans do. Also, it may take him a while to get used to something new. It probably wasn't until the 4th time I offered broccoli to my rabbit that he would even try it. On the other hand, he loves cilantro and parsely and took to those immediately. I guess patience and persistance are the key. 

My rabbit loves the oxbow bunny basics T (timothy pellets). Good luck.


----------

